# need parts for a reel



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a Diawa coastal inshore bait caster the 153H Moreland I need to replace the bearings in it but I can't find any does any one on here know where to get some at or know where to get after market bearings for it any info would be nice thanks


----------



## Here Fishiee...Fishiee (Feb 12, 2014)

You could try Boca Bearings http://www.bocabearings.com/bearing-applications/fishing-reel-bearings they might have what you are looking for.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If you can measure the bearings I probably have them. They are probably 4x10x4 mm.

You can even use a kids ruler that has the metric scale. Measure the inside first, them the outside, and then the thickness.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Boca does have them and you can look up your reel on their website. I get mine from Smooth Drag at a very good discount. All ABEC 5 bearings and ABEC 7 if needed.


----------



## pacecountryboy (Feb 27, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> Boca does have them and you can look up your reel on their website. I get mine from Smooth Drag at a very good discount. All ABEC 5 bearings and ABEC 7 if needed.


How much would you charge for them


----------

